

Rackspace Cloud LEMP Ubuntu 11.04 Server - chrishough
http://noconformity.co/2011/11/09/rackspace-cloud-lemp-ubuntu-11-04-server/

======
jaequery
it would be so nice if we can just apt-get install lemp-server^

